# Adderall



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd like to start by saying I'm not prescribed *adderall*.  With that being said I used it on occasion during the school year, mostly to study for tests or if I had a big paper to write or something of the sort.

I always felt like on days that I had taken *adderall* my workouts were better, much better.  It makes sense, afterall athletes in sports have been using amphetamines for years.

Last night, having gone to the Fall Out Boy concert, getting pulled over on the drive home, and watching the Sopranos on Sunday night and not heading to bed until around 5 AM Monday morning (9-5 work day, alarm went off at 8:30) I decided to crush up some *adderall* and snort a line of it, mainly because it's time released and I didn't want to be up all night for a second consecutive night.

My workout last night, which I had been dreading all day, was incredible.  I ended up hitting a PR of 405 deadlifting, my first time with four plates on each side.  

I'm obviously not going to make a habit out of this, I'm just wondering how horrible it is for me to do on select days where I get zero sleep in a night and wouldn't otherwise be able to workout.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

snorting a line of adderall?  You've gone to a new level my friend.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> snorting a line of adderall?  You've gone to a new level my friend.



I don't think thats going to a new level.  Adderall is time released, I didn't want it to be released from when I took at 8 PM until 8 the following morning.

Just answer the question if you're going to stop by in my thread, bud.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

okay, chief


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nope, I agree with Meatzak.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

found this on google:  
Dangerous side effects from inhaling Ritalin and Adderall include: 

respiratory problems, such as destruction of the nasal and sinus cavities and lung tissue 
irregular heartbeat (heart arrhythmia) 
problems with circulation 
psychotic episodes 
increased aggression 
toxic shock 
death, in extreme cases 
As Adderall is similar in its chemical makeup to methamphetamine, it poses additional dangers. Extended, continuous abuse can result in developmental problems concerning the brain and negative changes in brain wave activity. If someone misuses/abuses Ritalin, Adderall, or both, help is necessary to stop using, not only to prevent further harm, but also to keep the person safe during withdrawal. Once one has become addicted to these substances, stopping could cause withdrawal symptoms similar to those with cocaine, such as: 

severe depression 
psychosis 
restlessness 
extreme feelings of agitation 
You may think that you are safer and more frugal by snorting Ritalin and Adderall, rather than cocaine, but you are harming yourself in similar ways.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

ignore the cocaine part...as I don't think that you're trying to get a cheap thrill or anything.  They are just stating that snorting adderall can be just as dangerous as cocaine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

Perfect, thanks man.

I didn't mean to sound defensive, I simply knew what I was doing when I was doing it.  It's not like I'm snorting coke or injecting heroin for the fix, I snorted a miniscule amount of adderall so that I could have a respectable workout (I was literally beat to shit) which actually turned out to be a real good one.

I just don't think it's another level in the least.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

I understand what you're saying, but according to more than one article I'm seeing around the net, it _is_ like snorting coke.  It may not seem like it because adderall is a prescription drug, but snorting it isn't its intended use.  I just don't want to hear how all of a sudden you're only having great workouts after using this stuff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I understand what you're saying, but according to more than one article I'm seeing around the net, it _is_ like snorting coke.  It may not seem like it because adderall is a prescription drug, but snorting it isn't its intended use.  I just don't want to hear how all of a sudden you're only having great workouts after using this stuff.



I don't have ADD, I'm not prescribed it.  I purchased a couple from a buddy at school on my dorm room floor for finals and had one left over.  Now that it's gone, I'm not going to be purchasing it again until I need one to write a paper or have a big test in the fall.

I think I'm smart enough, although the concern is definitely appreciated.  

I can certainly see, after last night alone, how the Jason Giambi's and Barry Bond's of the world used it regularly.  They play baseball, I lift weights.  If they're hitting home runs doing it, just like I hit a PR last night, I can completely see how they wouldn't want to stop.  Especially when their salary is on the line...


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2007)

I think you would be fine if you did it in moderation. But you might end up liking it so much you'll become "dependent", just becareful. I try to stay away from as much supps as possible because after a while you just want to use them habitually and that costs $$$$. In the long run I don't see a need to do it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

I think I'm smart enough to keep it under control, but keep those A&E tapes running, somebody might need to intervene.


----------



## bones33 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yea boss, i wouldn't compare adderall to coke.. more like diet-coke... i've actually used it before for lifting when i was out of no-xplode haha... kept me up all night though... It did work though.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not comparing it to coke.  From the information I've read, my understanding is that snorting adderall can have the same side effects/dangers as doing coke because inhaling isn't the intended way to take it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

I understood what you meant, Meat.  I did however figure from your first post that you imagined me itching my neck and craving adderall like Tyrone Biggums.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I understood what you meant, Meat.  I did however figure from your first post that you imagined me itching my neck and craving adderall like Tyrone Biggums.


The junkies I've known all KNEW they could handle the drug of their demise.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah, my last post was more a response to Bones saying that adderall is like diet coke.


----------



## Mista (Jun 12, 2007)

You could just chew it. Or snort some water to flush your nose out afterwards.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The junkies I've known all KNEW they could handle the drug of their demise.



I believe it.  Just not the same situation.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I believe it.  Just not the same situation.


How so?  I see more similarities than differences.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> How so?  I see more similarities than differences.



What similarities do you see?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 13, 2007)

Justifying the abuse.  Dude if you're up that long and need rest?  Sleep, don't relly on crushing adderall and snorting it as your go-to plan so you can get that scheduled workout in.

Snorting it. WTF?!?!?  Snorting adderall?  <---- = Major flag.  I wonder if you're aware that people also shoot adderall and ritalin?

Seeing yourself as someone who can "handle" it.  Every addict I've ever met was completely sure he/she could handle it, until it handled them.  <---- = very vulnerable to the dangers adderall presents.   The stronger your personality is the deeper in you'll get before you realize you're in trouble.  

Not even acknowledging the possibility of danger. <---- Normally = denial.

I use stuff to increase my ability to get the job done too.  A jam packed protein shake and on a rare occasion even an ECA stack to get through that 18th hour.  There's limits though.  Pass those limits and you hit the twilight zone.

I'll step off my soap-box and stop pounding away in your thread about the dangers of addiction.   soxmuscle I mean you no disrespect.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2007)

Believe me, I'm not taking it as disrespectful.

And you're right, this twilight zone you speak of is the result of an addiction, but it's not an addiction to adderall, it's an addiction to working out.

That's why I keep dismissing it as a problem with the drugs, if anything it's my psychological mentality that if I don't get into the gym, my fucking dick will fall off, which is a completely different situation in my opinion.

If you want to talk to me about being addicted, talk to me about what I'm addicted to, which is this bigorexic mentality that constantly runs throughout my brain.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Believe me, I'm not taking it as disrespectful.
> 
> And you're right, this twilight zone you speak of is the result of an addiction, but it's not an addiction to adderall, it's an addiction to working out.
> 
> ...


Brother we all live there.  

Example: Up at 4 or 5:am for morning meal and a good bit of road work ... done by 8:am.  Mid morning snack and off to the gym 3 or 4 days days a week.  Done lifting by noon but might get dogged into a racquetball session by the bros "You old guys just can't keep up" or something like it always gets me into my court shoes.  If by 3pm if I haven't worked out yet I start to feel a deep level of anxiety like I'm about to miss my own wedding.  By 5pm I start to get heart palpitations because I know everyone and their dog is at the gym.  I hate that because there are so many asshats in a crowded gym these days (society is on another workout to be cool cycle) and a 1.5 hour session could double.  Home workouts just aren't as good as what I get at the gym.

Example:  When I travel the first thing I look for in accommodations is a good gym.  I'll travel farther to a meeting in the town of my destination to stay in a hotel with a real gym nearby.

Best addiction I've ever had ...


----------



## WVUDennis (Jun 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't have ADD, I'm not prescribed it.  I purchased a couple from a buddy at school on my dorm room floor for finals and had one left over.  Now that it's gone, I'm not going to be purchasing it again until I need one to write a paper or have a big test in the fall.
> 
> I think I'm smart enough, although the concern is definitely appreciated.
> 
> I can certainly see, after last night alone, how the Jason Giambi's and Barry Bond's of the world used it regularly.  They play baseball, I lift weights.  If they're hitting home runs doing it, just like I hit a PR last night, I can completely see how they wouldn't want to stop.  Especially when their salary is on the line...



Your only 19 friend.  Addiction come with ease.....you can be addicted to this before you know it.  Snorting one a week then 5 a day...


----------



## plewser2006 (Jun 17, 2007)

i can sense a rerun of saved by the bell any second now


----------



## plewser2006 (Jun 17, 2007)

now... a more benificial method of getting back on your routine would be to hit the hay a little early.. get the proper amount of rest and restart your routine with a clear head...
aside from that you also have to consider the possibility of toxins in your body, which are not going to help your progress...

i mean
even if it seems like you had a great workout because of your fix...
your doing more harm than good


----------



## Tier (Jun 19, 2007)

It's not good, it's a controlled substance and if you don't have ADD it's the equivalent of speed. That's what my doctor said.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

plewser2006 said:


> i can sense a rerun of saved by the bell any second now



I'm so excited, I'm so excited, I'm so.....scared!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

WVUDennis said:


> Your only 19 friend.  Addiction come with ease.....you can be addicted to this before you know it.  Snorting one a week then 5 a day...



Shut up.  You're not my Mom.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

plewser2006 said:


> now... a more benificial method of getting back on your routine would be to hit the hay a little early.. get the proper amount of rest and restart your routine with a clear head...
> aside from that you also have to consider the possibility of toxins in your body, which are not going to help your progress...
> 
> i mean
> ...



Probably not.  I hit a PR on the deadlifts and followed suit the next week with an even better deadlift routine.

Again, you're not my mother, I'm smarter than you, and I know what I'm doing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

Tier said:


> It's not good, it's a controlled substance and if you don't have ADD it's the equivalent of speed. That's what my doctor said.



Thanks for actually answering the question, my friend.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I'm so excited, I'm so excited, I'm so.....scared!



Pills, Jesse!  Pills!?

That episode cracks me up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Why didnt you, oh I dont know, crush or break up the pills and take them that way?

Theyre only time released by their capsule design, no?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Why didnt you, oh I dont know, crush or break up the pills and take them that way?
> 
> Theyre only time released by their capsule design, no?



The "Adderal" brand pill that I had is a capsule design.  I opened it up, spread some of the little balls on my counter top, crushed them up, rolled up my dollar bill, and snorted them like the baller' I am.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Fuckin A.  

You couldve splashed them into a coke or some OJ!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Shut up.  You're not my Mom.



Denial is the first stage


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Denial is the first stage


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Denial is the first stage



I thought it was a river in Africa


----------



## plewser2006 (Jun 20, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Probably not.  I hit a PR on the deadlifts and followed suit the next week with an even better deadlift routine.
> 
> Again, you're not my mother, I'm smarter than you, and I know what I'm doing.



yeah.. we can tell ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

plewser2006 said:


> yeah.. we can tell ...



Thank You, dumbass.


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 20, 2007)

With all due respect,

My daughter, my wife and I go to the gym to be healthy. The  thought of people abusing drugs and working out next to them/us makes me irritated.  Behave while you use and don't bother anyone.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> My daughter, my wife and I go to the gym to be healthy. The  thought of people abusing drugs and working out next to them/us makes me irritated.



I assume that you are referring to anabolic steroids, the fact is there are many more dangerous drugs that millions of people use everyday, i.e. alcohol and cigarettes.


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 21, 2007)

Any drug that makes people aggressive and unpredictable.. meth, alcohol, or whatever. I don't care if the drug slowly kills the person that uses them. I could care less so long as people kill themselves quietly and don't bother anyone.


----------



## squanto (Jun 21, 2007)

i can see aderall helping your workout.... just as people take caffeine to have more energy during a workout. it gives you just that: energy. it doesn't build your muscles up, so i think if you used it all the time you would find yourself in the same situation as if you didn't use it at all, see where i'm coming from? plus, then if you don't use it, you will automatically have a shitty workout.

the only danger is if you _need_ to take it to work out. taking it on rare occasions is one thing, but the problem with a speedy drug is it's easy to justify its use; people get tired quite often. so if you "only use it when you're tired," that can turn into something worse. i've seen it happen to people, and it ain't pretty. but i'm not preaching, and it doesn't happen to everybody.

the danger i see with snorting a time-release capsule is that a higher dose is hitting you than is intended, even higher than if your just ingested the crushed up pill. you run more risks when taking it that way. plus, after time it will screw up your nasal cavity. I wouldn't advise snorting it... that shit burns really bad too doesn't it?

so in short:
yes, it gives you energy, so it will probably help your workout. however, it doesn't build your muscles up as far as i can tell.

regular use probably will not make you stronger than you otherwise would be, and you are risking addiction that would really suck.... speed addiction is one of the worst kinds.

personally i think the costs outweigh the benefits, but to each his own...


----------



## psirus716 (Jun 23, 2007)

adderall is a great drug for people that are responsible and can use it in moderation.  In your situation I think it would have been doing your body good to skip the workout and go to sleep instead.  Although i've never taken adderall and use it for a workout, I could imagine it being incredibly helpful.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 24, 2007)

Adderal treats people different.
A small 20mg pill, the orange ones.  If I take on I feel like I'm on X for about 45 min. then I feel pissed off and mad for about 8-10 hours!

I hate adderal, be carefull with it.  Just because it is popular doesn't mean it shouldn't be taken seriously.  I know the thread started will be responsible with it though.


----------



## plewser2006 (Jun 24, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Thank You, dumbass.



you seem pretty rude for someone who is asking for advice

i mean, you surely didnt expect to get on a forum about bodybuilding and general health, spout about how you took a narcotic drug, and expect to recieve only positive feedback...

you asked how bad it was
everyone has told you there opinions

if you dont like it
then just dont ask


----------



## Force of Green (Mar 11, 2008)

Soxmuscle, you sound like a Goddam retard.  You remind me of myself a few months ago.  All of your posts that you try to justify yourself shows nothing but your large ego trying to take control.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

Force of Green said:


> Soxmuscle, you sound like a Goddam retard.  You remind me of myself a few months ago.  All of your posts that you try to justify yourself shows nothing but your large ego trying to take control.





Yea, that soxmuscle guy is ghey.


----------

